# Suitable gift for premature baby?



## mushroom

Hello all, I have a baby cousin born a few days ago- 30 weeks, 2 pounds 2 ounces. Thankfully does not need ventilator and she is doing alright, considering. I amn't exactly that close to her parents as I am much younger than them but I'd like to get them something for the baby. Or should I wait until baba is out of hospital (February probably) as they have too much to be dealing with right now? I know the baby can't wear proper clothes, but I was thinking hats, nappy wraps and socks/bootees? I don't really want to go online and Mothercare seems to be the only one I can get to that stock premature stuff- however, starting at 3 pounds isn't brilliant but would still be okay..I think.

Any suggestions welome, thanks.:)


----------



## 25weeker

I think that is a lovely idea and the stuff starting at 3lb will be fine as I had my lo in them before she was 3lb.


----------



## Littlemo

Hi, From my own personal experincce babies in the nicu dont wear clothes for a while, When my baby 1st got to wear clothes it was a vest and then a baby grow , I brought the nappy wraps and never got to use them,


----------



## danielle1987

My little one was born at 25 weeks and was a good 8 weeks or so before he got to wear clothes, we bought a few vests from mothercare from 3lb, tbh took ages for him to fit into them properly but in the nicu they to tend to just be in nappies whilst they are in the incubators, not til they put into the open heated cot that they tend to be able to wear proper clothes, when our lo was born ppl bought him teddies, he could open a teddy shop lol. x


----------



## mushroom

Thanks for replies, yeah in the photos of her she definitely can't wear clothes yet. I found some beautiful 101 dalmations booties in Tesco that will do up to 5 pounds, which is just as well as she urrently has a monitor thing on one foot- if I can find that premature hats in Tesco that will do. Baby outfits can come when she's out of hosp!


----------



## embojet

I found that a couple of lovely soft blankets were great presents as I used them to give her lots of cuddles in hospital.


----------



## nicmum2b

I recommend this site to everyone...

https://www.babyprem.com/

You can get all sorts of stuff on there, maybe a nice outfit for when she's able to start wearing clothes?


----------



## Foogirl

A nice soft blanket for baby cuddles is always a good one. The hospital blankets are so scratchy!

A pack of preemie vests or sleepsuits, tesco etc do tiny baby ones.

Muslins - great for absolutely everything, I think we had about ten of them!

See if you can find teeny tiny cardigans too. Although I think mothercare are at it frankly, they have ones for ten quid!!!!

Not sure bootees would have worked for us as most of Abby's monitors were attached to her feet! Similarly mitts were pointless.

To be honest it actually bothered me that we didn't get hardly any gifts until she came home. It was almost as if people didn't want to buy us stuff "just in case":dohh:

But also, when they do finally get their baby home, it would be lovely to send a "welcome home" card. So many people forget to mark that big, big occasion!

It is fantastic that you have thought to come in here and ask. Also maybe take a look at https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...not-say-premmie-mummy-share-your-stories.html These are the sorts of things to avoid saying to them!!


----------



## mushroom

Foogirl said:


> A nice soft blanket for baby cuddles is always a good one. The hospital blankets are so scratchy!
> 
> A pack of preemie vests or sleepsuits, tesco etc do tiny baby ones.
> 
> Muslins - great for absolutely everything, I think we had about ten of them!
> 
> See if you can find teeny tiny cardigans too. Although I think mothercare are at it frankly, they have ones for ten quid!!!!
> 
> Not sure bootees would have worked for us as most of Abby's monitors were attached to her feet! Similarly mitts were pointless.
> 
> To be honest it actually bothered me that we didn't get hardly any gifts until she came home. It was almost as if people didn't want to buy us stuff "just in case":dohh:
> 
> But also, when they do finally get their baby home, it would be lovely to send a "welcome home" card. So many people forget to mark that big, big occasion!
> 
> It is fantastic that you have thought to come in here and ask. Also maybe take a look at https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...not-say-premmie-mummy-share-your-stories.html These are the sorts of things to avoid saying to them!!


Wow great idea about the welcome home card! Baba is out of high-dependency today, she's stage 2 now which sounds good! Amazing considering she's probably still barely over 2 pounds.

That is exactly what I was thinking- that people won't get gifts while she's in NICU. A coworker told me that hospitals here freak out about fleecey blankets in NICU, so to get cellular ones. So I'll grab one or two of them..bootees yeah probably won't be able to wear them for a good while but they're miles too big for her now anyway. Thanks for advice! Wow some horrendous things in that things-to-avoid thread! As if it's not stressful enough.


----------



## Robbiesmum

check out a site called Earlybirds - they have great clothing for prem babies


----------



## whistle

It will be lovely that you are getting her a gift while she is in hospital. I found it heartbreaking that no-one said Congrats or sent us a card or present while our LO was in the hospital, but I suppose they were all a bit worried about whether it would be bad timing or not, especially since we had a loss at the same time.

It was nice for us to have things like small soft toys that we could put around his cot, to make it look individual, and we had a big book of short stories which we used to read to him from every day.


----------

